# Como camviar de .bas a .exe en el progarma firstbas



## gonzalocg (May 27, 2009)

hola mundo. 

si alguien save como utilizar este programa , correctamente, le agradeseria que postearan como utilizarlo.
si se preguntan para que sirbe este programa les digo en seguida, este programa convierte un archibo . bas de q basic en .exe  o ejecutable. tamvien es editor de q basic.

mi duda general es como convertir un archivo . bas en .exe .

investige en internet y encontre esta pagina:

http://trucosxp.iespana.es/22visualbasic.htm

en ella se dice como convertir de .bas a .exe pero no especifica como elegir el destino del archibo .exe, asi que si alguien sabe como usarlo que lo postee como dige anteriormente.

aqui les adjunto el programa qbasic, firstbas y ademas unos progamitas que queria convertir en . exe


----------



## monet (Jun 13, 2009)

Hola
Necesitas un compilador de basic, firstbas tiene que llevar uno pero aquí solo posteas el editor.


----------



## mabauti (Jun 13, 2009)

deberia tener una opcion de compilar como ejecutable


----------



## miborbolla (Jun 17, 2009)

Mira compañero, primero que nada supongo que tienes el archivo que anexo Firstbas.zip y al desemapacarlo encontraras aparte del compilador (firtsbas.exe) una buena cantidad de ejemplos .bas.

Para generar tu archivo executable (.exe) haces lo siguiente:

corres el firtsbas.exe y abres tu programa .bas que piensas compilar

Una ves cargado tu programa, escojes en el menu Compile>destination y ahi cambias la opcion a exe file, por default podras observar que esta en memory. Ya cambiada la opcion de destination, compilas el programa y si no tuviste errores, ya tendras un exe de tu prorama.

saludos y buenas compilaciones.


----------



## gonzalocg (Jun 28, 2009)

hola, otra vez.
ace poco me enseñaron una fincion en qbasic que es out

me dijeron que si escribia en qbasic

out 888, x

el puerto paralelo tomaria el balor en binario de x que estaria escrito en decimal.

pero el problema o la consulta es que si esta funcion solo sirve en windows 98 para atras o no

porque yo tengo windows Vista y esta funcion no funciona.

ha, construi un monitor puerto paralelo po si a caso.


----------



## miborbolla (Jun 29, 2009)

Si bueno, mas que tomar el valor, yo dira que se representa la correspondiente representacion binaria del valor decimal.

Sobre el asunto de las versiones de windows, mas que ser un problema del compilador, es de la version de windows. Antes de windows XP, se podian manipular los puertos de la computadora sin ninguna restriccion, mientras que ahora el "kernell" del sistema operativo (xp o vista) vigila o supervisa que este tipo de instrucciones como la de OUT, no se puedan executar, ya que las ve como un ataque o una manera inapropiada de acceder a estos puertos. Esta es la razon que no te funcione en Vista.

Para solventar esto, bueno lo mas simple es que te hagas una particion de arranque en MS-DOS para correr tus aplicaciones. o la segunda que , requiere que te des una buena actualizada en cuanto a programas y la manera de utilizar los puertos desde las plataformas de windows xp o vista. Ya que hoy para usar estos puertos se hace a traves de funciones contenidas en librerias DLL de windows.

Saludos.


----------



## elaficionado (Jun 29, 2009)

Hola.
Este es el TURBO BASIC compilador de BASIC (DOS).

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------

